# Inbetweeners series 3



## FAST6191 (Sep 21, 2010)

Just thought I would make this thread- for those that missed it series 3 started last week (out Monday nights in the UK on E4, not sure about terrestrial. The scene did drop the ball but made it up this week).

Personally so far this series has been top flight- not that the other two were bad (although I did wait pretty much until series 2 had finished) but this one is far thus far better in my opinion.

If you have not seen it then http://www.e4.com/inbetweeners/about.html pretty much sums it up.

Thoughts and opinions, inevitable comparison to skins?


----------



## R2DJ (Sep 21, 2010)

Love the show. Second episode just aired last night.

Don't know why but I've always compared it to Big Bang Theory, which is another brilliant show. 

May I also recommend This Is England '86?


----------



## thegame07 (Sep 21, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Don't know why but I've always compared it to Big Bang Theory, which is another brilliant show.



Oh god! That show was recommended to me by a friend and I have to say I didn't laugh once, I downloaded 5-6 episodes. It tries way to hard to be funny and the jokes are predictable, Quality not quantity please! 500 shitty jokes in an episode instead of having 10 good ones. 

I seen the inbetweeners advertised the other night, I guess I will take a look at it


----------



## Paarish (Sep 21, 2010)

im about the watch the second one now. God bless Sky+!


----------

